# lighting a 150 gallon



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

so i just got a new 150 gallon i saet it up and then the seal ripped in the corrner while in my bed room(yes i tested in out side first) so i resealed ait and im gona make it a planted tank... what would the best lighting be for it? in 24 inches deep and 6 ft long... i had a T8 4 buld fixture over it for the few days it was set up (only 4 ft long thought and 1 ft on each side with to much shade) what would you say?

coukd i just throw 2 more light up in there one non each side of my 4 ft light? something like some helogens?

thanks wade


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

You have lots of options really. If you picked up a nice 4 foot light you could hang it above the tank. Lot's of people really like that look and it would fill the ends with light. I think a 2 or 4 bulb T5HO would fit the bill on that size of tank. You could also supplement the ends with some CFLs in in shop lights. Or you could ditch it all and get some of those small lights that hang over the edges...forget what they are called. 

I'm far from a lighting guru though, might look the the tank journals at what others have done with tanks that size before deciding.


----------



## Diesel3443 (Sep 16, 2011)

you could also stagger 2 4 ft lights as well


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Or just concentrate your planting towards the center and if you do plant anything on the left or the right make sure it is low light plants such as anubias, crypts, or swords.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks guys but what light would those 4 ft florent bulbs put me at? (a 4 bulb fixture) low light anyways right? the light will be hung from a coustom canapy im making today (about 5 ish inches off the water) so wouldnt thise whole tank be "low" light?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I would think you would be very low light. However I have grown plenty of low light plants in very low light.

EDIT: Going by Hoppy's chart I actually think you may fall into low light.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

TactusMortus said:


> I would think you would be very low light. However I have grown plenty of low light plants in very low light.
> 
> EDIT: Going by Hoppy's chart I actually think you may fall into low light.


yea because 3 T8 bulbs run "low light" and im running 4 of them... but then again i think i might get 2 of those helogen light for the foot space on each side that wouldnt have light and run run them for 3 or four hours a day then run my fixture (T8s) for 8 hours a day? that should boost me up a bit because i konw those are like 500 watts a piece...


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

What halogen lights are you talking about? 500 watts a piece?


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

never mind i just went out and bought 3 of the 2light fixtures from lowes that would be 6 T8 bulbs... all are 6500k would this put me at a medium light level?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The height from the substrate is the only thing that matters.

I think you are still working with low light.

Check out this article about overdriven T8 bulbs it may help. This setup allow you to get 1.75 times the normal output, what wattage bulbs are they.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

they are all 23 watts... im going to have 2-3 inches and substrate then the light will be like 3 inches off the water... thanks 150eh


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> The height from the substrate is the only thing that matters.
> 
> I think you are still working with low light.
> 
> Check out this article about overdriven T8 bulbs it may help. This setup allow you to get 1.75 times the normal output, what wattage bulbs are they.


 
thank you so much i am going to make 2 of those which would put me at just about 224 watts... that is a sweet idea for who ever though of that...


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

well i went with a different fixture... i got 3 2 bulb fixtures (T8 bulbs) what lighting would that put me at? thats a tottal of 6 bulbs at 32W a piece...


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I picked up an odysee 72" fixtures which if running at true wattage is 360 watts (4x80 T5HO) Mine is 125 gallon and it seems to be working great. Though your adding another 8 inches in height with the 150


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

NWA-Planted said:


> I picked up an odysee 72" fixtures which if running at true wattage is 360 watts (4x80 T5HO) Mine is 125 gallon and it seems to be working great. Though your adding another 8 inches in height with the 150


from what i have heard with me running 6 of my T8's it will put me in mudium sense the chart says if i run 3 im in low and im doubling that...


----------

